# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Exposición micológica de Guadalajara

## eldelassetas

Si teneis tiempo libre este fin de semana, y estais por Guadalajara, el Domingo 17 de noviembre a partir de las 11 abre al público la exposición micológica de la asociación micológica La Senderuela. Un saludo, Elias

----------

Los terrines (13-nov-2013),perdiguera (13-nov-2013)

----------


## eldelassetas

Perdón, la exposición se hace en el Centro San José de la Diputación.

----------

Azuer (14-nov-2013)

----------

